# NForce4 10/100/1000 NIC GA-K8N51GMF-9 Mobo eth0 not working!

## emorphix

Hi,

I just recently purchased a Gigabyte GA-K8N51GMF-9 Motherboard, as well as a AMD64 3800+ X2 Processor.

I'm doing a dual boot system with Windows XP Professional. (Windows is already installed)

I put in my Gentoo Linux 2005.1 (Not the AMD64 Version) and boot the CD, the prompt comes up as normal, but ifconfig does not show my interface.  I typed 'ifconfig -a' and it shows eth0 with a MAC address of 00:14:85:31:3A:AC this is the NICs valid mac which I verified using windows.

I'm not able to connect to my router at all with eth0.  I cannot connect via DHCP, which works fine with the same router that I use in windows, so it's not the routers DHCP that is failing here, I have even tried rebooting the router to see if that will help, it's just a linksys WRT54G.

I have also tried assigning the ips to the nic directly.

```

root# ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0

root# route add default gw 192.168.1.1

```

When I try to ping 192.168.1.1 It states destentation host is unreachable.  :Sad: 

I'm able to ping 192.168.1.5 and 127.0.0.1 perfectly fine.

I have read some posts on this forum and I see that some people use the forcedeth driver for 10/100 and they have a seperate interface that outputs in lspci that shows a seperate interface, I only have one Ethernet interface and that is my Nvidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a1).

My question is if the forcedeth module that the livecd is using for my NIC support 1000mbit?  I'm not using 1000mbit, my network is 10/100mbit.

I would appreciate any help regarding this issue.

Thank you very much.

----------

## emorphix

*bump*   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Avuton Olrich

Has this been fixed for you yet? It seems to work for me with the forcedeth driver on 2.6.15-rc2-mm1. Also, Have you been getting any MCEs? Causing crashes? Are you running in full 64-bit (os and kernel?)?

I've been getting the following problem: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=113239372109342&w=2

----------

## emorphix

Hello,

My onboard NIC seems to work only when I compile a new kernel.  I'm currently running 2.6.14-r3 and when I first booted the kernel and loaded the forcedeth module it worked without a problem.  Once I reboot my system for the first time after using the newly compiled kernel, the forcedeth module still loads but I can no longer ping my gateway of 192.168.1.1, says destenation host is unreachable.  Which is not true since it was *just* working.

I have decided to buy a better motherboard, my motherboard has horrible reviews on newegg.

Going with a DFI this time  :Smile: 

----------

## nadir-san

I am still trying to fix this problem too, i have it on two boxes, 

I need to test more, but I find (on one of the boxes anyway) if I disconnect the power supply, for like 10 seconds.

and then boot, it works.

Are you perhaps dual booting windows? because I know windows sets a parity bit which can stay in onboard memory register rendering it useless to forcedeth.

It's super confusing because there are no error logs, and it looks like the interface is being raised properly.

In fact i would say it is all working properly, However it is stuck in a send only state.

Have you noticed how packets can go out, but not in!

It's really a strange one. Perhaps I should log a bug(where to log?).

{just know this is definately a bug, and not a configuration error on your part. you are not crazy  :Smile: }

edit: this is a widespread problem. I know because I have tested many boxes, and all suffer from similar issue. : this needs to be raised. I am surprised there is so little info on this.

----------

